# aquarium stand plans



## pharmd99 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm trying to build a plan for an aquarium stand. My aquarium will be 60"wide x 24"deep x 30"tall and when filled will weigh about 2400lbs. I want the stand to be 36" to 40" tall and I need to maximize the amount of space INSIDE the stand for all my equipment.

The stand will be 61"wide x 25"deep x 36"tall. I'm concerned about the stand being top-heavy and i'm not sure if these stands can handle the dimensional stress's.

I have attached a couple of cad plans, please let me know if you can help me.

thanks,
dave

On top of all the stands will be 3/4" plywood before the aquarium.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, simple fact is the stand will be top heavy with a full aquarium on it. As for the strength of the stand, I believe any one of the designs you've put together would be more than sufficient, especially if you skin the frame with a 1/2" plywood or MDF (not recommended for an aquarium), but the center one that actually puts some cross braces under the aquarium is the best of the choices you've put together. You can always reinforce a few parts with some flat steel bar you get from a standard big box hardware store if you're truly worried about the strength. That said, a good portion of that strength is going to be determined by your joinery. How are you planning to join all these things? Glue and screw? Just screws? M&T? You have a lot of options and those will determine some of your design considerations as well.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would make the top out of 2x6 with joists.

All the rest can be 2x4.

Once it is sheated, it aint goin nowhere.

I have a 250 gal., well over 3000 lbs., and my stand is substantially less than that. :smile:


----------

